

How the science of illusion will get us less clumsy robots - chapulin
http://fusion.net/story/128362/robots-may-be-getting-less-clumsy-thanks-to-the-science-of-illusion/ 

======
sam_lark
The article was immediately obscured by a giant pop-up asking me to LIKE ON
FACEBOOK so I closed the window.

